# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1960s >  IFBB Mr Eλλάς 1968 (8 Ιανουαρίου,Ξεν. Χίλτον)

## Polyneikos

O δευτερος αγώνας Bodybuilding  -στην ιστορία του ελληνικού αγωνιστικού bodybuilding- (ειχε προηγηθεί το *MR ΑΘΗΝΑ 1966)* και το πρώτο Mr Ελλάς πραγματοποιήθηκε στην Αθήνα ,το 1968, από τον *Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα,* στο ξενοδοχείο Χίλτον, υπό την αιγίδα της IFBB.

Πρωτοπόρος και δραστήριος ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας, την δεκαετία του 1960, όταν oi λεξεις σωματοδόμηση ή bodybuilding ήταν παντελώς άγνωστες, ανοιξε το κατάστημα συμπληρωμάτων και οργάνων γυμναστικής  *Αθλητής* στην Πανεπιστημίου και εξέδιδε τα περιοδικά *Άδωνις* και *Αθλητής ,* ενώ παράλληλα άνοιξε και γυμναστήριο, προσπαθώντας να διαδώσει τα ιδεώδη του σιδερένιου αθληματος.








Νικητής ανακυρήχθηκε ο *Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας*, καθηγητής Φυσικης Αγωγής , δευτερος ο *Φίλιππος Στεφανίδης* και τρίτος ο *Αλέξανδρος Λημναίος*, με συμμετοχές γνωστών αθλητών της εποχής όπως ο* Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης* , ο *Τακης Καζάκος*  κτλ













_(**Διευκρίνιση : Το 1965, 1967 και 1968, παράλληλα είχαν γίνει και κάποια Mr Ελλάς από τον δάσκαλο καράτε και παλαιστή Θοδωρή Μεγαρίτη, πιο μικρής εμβέλειας με λίγες συμμετοχές)
_

----------


## NASSER

Δεύτερος αγώνας στην Ελλάδα αλλά ο πρώτος με τίτλο Mr. Ελλάς, με πρώτο νικητή τον Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα!
Και ο 2ος αγώνας υπό την αιγίδα της IFBB.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η κεντρική ιδέα αυτου του τόπικ και όλη η ουσία είναι ο λόγος του Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα που αναφέρετε στον ορισμό τού αθλήματος της σωματικής διάπλασης και τον διαχωρισμό απο τον όρο καλλιστεία , αλλα και τον ξεκαθαρο ορισμό που χαρακτηρίζει το άθλημα της σωματικής διάπλασης .

αυτός ο λόγος μας μεταφέρει εμάς τούς παλιότερους στην νοοτροπία εκείνης της εποχής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα. Πραγματικά κομμάτι της ιστορίας του αθλήματος αυτοί οι αγώνες και αυτό το υλικό, και γιατί όχι και του ελληνικού αθλητισμού γενικότερα.  :03. Thumb up: 

Εκτός των άλλων εντύπωση μου κάνει η τελευταία φώτο με δημοσιογράφους από μεγάλες Αθηναικές εφημερίδες να παίρνουν συνέντευξη από τον νικητή. Σήμερα πόσο ενδιαφέρονται άραγε;

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

> Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα. Πραγματικά κομμάτι της ιστορίας του αθλήματος αυτοί οι αγώνες και αυτό το υλικό, και γιατί όχι και του ελληνικού αθλητισμού γενικότερα. 
> 
> Εκτός των άλλων εντύπωση μου κάνει η τελευταία φώτο με δημοσιογράφους από μεγάλες Αθηναικές εφημερίδες να παίρνουν συνέντευξη από τον νικητή. Σήμερα πόσο ενδιαφέρονται άραγε;


Παναγιώτη αν δεις την τελευταία σελίδα του 2ου μέρους όπου αναφέρονται οι ευχαριστίες, θα παρατηρήσεις ότι οι μεγαλύτερες εφημερίδες της Ελλάδας παρευρέθησαν στον γεγονός.
Επίσης, είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικό, σίγουρα ασύμβατο με την τωρινή εποχή,αλλά θέλω να το αναφέρω, ότι ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας ανέφερε ότι η ενδυμασία των ανδρών θα έπρεπε να είναι υποχρεωτικά με κοστούμι και γραβάτα, κάτι που φαίνεται και από τις φωτογραφίες που δείχνουν το κοινό.
Χωρίς να εστιάζω σε αυτό μόνο  το στοιχείο, θεωρώ ότι ο Ζαπατίνας είχε κάποιο όραμα για το άθλημα και δικαιολογημένα θεωρείτο πρωτοπόρος.
Ο Ben Weider της Ελλάδας!

----------

